# High Standard pistols



## wpshooter (Sep 22, 2008)

Are High Standard pistols still/currently being produced as of 2010 ?

I see a website for them, but I did not see a listing for High Standard on this forum. Saw most every other brand, but not them.

Thanks.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

wpshooter said:


> Are High Standard pistols still/currently being produced as of 2010 ?
> 
> I see a website for them, but I did not see a listing for High Standard on this forum. Saw most every other brand, but not them.
> 
> Thanks.


I have no idea about the production, but I'm sure someone will chime in. As far as the brands listed on the forum, those have been chosen as they are some of the most popular in terms of discussions. There are lots of brands we don't have listed because to have a sub-forum for every single brand would simply not be practical.


----------



## parisite (Feb 23, 2010)

To my knowledge they are still being produced. Around ten years ago or so some people from Houston,TX bought the rights to the High Standard name and started producing .22 pistols there under the HS name.
Fit, finish and quality is/was not even in the same league as when HS were produced at the old plant in Connecticut.

I also think HS is importing 1911's made in the Phillipines and putting their name on them.


----------



## wpshooter (Sep 22, 2008)

parisite said:


> Fit, finish and quality is/was not even in the same league as when HS were produced at the old plant in Connecticut.


My I ask what is your source for this information ?

Do you have any authoritative reviews and/or sources or is this just your personal opinion ?

Thanks.


----------



## parisite (Feb 23, 2010)

wpshooter said:


> My I ask what is your source for this information ?
> 
> Do you have any authoritative reviews and/or sources or is this just your personal opinion ?
> 
> Thanks.


My source of this information is from many High Standard collectors and shooters as well as my own observation and experience with them.


----------

